# 05 brute force engine noise?



## beach83 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey guys, just got a 05 brute last week and after i changed all the fluids and did some other maintance to it i noticed it seems to have a engine tick. I cannot tell excactly where its coming from. Sounds like and old truck with a lifter tick. Just wanted to see if anyone else has had a problem and or the valves or something could be adjusted? Or is it just a noisy engine to begin with. 
It has 600 miles and about 150 hours on it. stock motor only a moose chip and bigger tires. No other mods to it. 
Im a newbie and have tried looking in other forums but havent found anything related. 
Thanks for any input or suggestions.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Prolly valves, most brutes after 100 hours need adjusting or could have a exhaust leak


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

countryboy61283 said:


> Prolly valves, most brutes after 100 hours need adjusting or could have a exhaust leak


Agreed. Get the book, set the valves. Check for exhaust leaks at the heads.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Did the previous owner do the proper oil change intervals? If it aint valves I bet its the secondary cam chain or all of them. If you have a lot of hours on one oil change the chains dont last long at all.


----------



## beach83 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I'll check the valves next week when I get back into town. As far as previous owner, I don't think he maintained it very well.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hope its just valves but if it aint, cam chains are a blast haha.


----------



## beach83 (Nov 5, 2010)

Yeah im really hopeing its not the chains. Im goint to check the tensioners and guides when i check the valves. Thanks for tips. This site is great, ive already spent over 8 hours on here reading about mods and alot of helpful info.


----------



## beach83 (Nov 5, 2010)

Yeah im hopeing its not the chains. Im gong to check the tensioners and guides when im in there. Thanks for all the info. This site is great.


----------

